# one way check valve recommendations?



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good one way check valve? I use one similar to the attached link in my return line from sump to tank. Needed in the event the power goes out! Lately I have been noticing that when I do kill the pump power (ie: during water changes) the valve continues to flap open/close repeatedly. Thus over time the sump will flood by the build up of water being let past every time the valve opens momentarily. 
Homewerks Worldwide 1-1/2 in. PVC Sch. 40 FPT x FPT IPS In-Line Check Valve-VCKP40B7B - The Home Depot


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had really good luck with stuff from www.flexpvc.com

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks, I like the idea of a ball check valve. Without the hinge, it may stop the flapping that is happening with my current type.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I hear ya. Maybe try Corix locally or a plumbing supply place like Emco. Haven't seen that type of valve myself. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Home depo also sells a spring loaded one. I believe it's on the wall with the sprinkler stuff.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

was at home depot yesterday and didn't see anything. I am going to try this one from Pets and Ponds. In fact what I think I will do is add it to the line so there are check valves on the line. Doubling it up will hopefully do it! Clear Swing Check Valve - 3/4 inch FPT x 3/4 inch FPT // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Solved the check valve issue. Ended up getting one on-line. Put it on the line and also kept the old one for added measures. All working now well. Now if the power goes out I won't have to worry of an over-flowing sump!


----------

